# NFL Playoff Predictions



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

My playoff predictions (I am a Broncos Fan BTW)

Week One
PIT over JAC
SD over TEN
WAS over SEA
TB over NYG

Week Two
NE over PIT
IND over SD
DAL over WAS
GB over TB

Week Three
NE over IND
DAL over GB

Superbowl
NE 31 over DAL 21


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is mine:

Week One
JAX over PIT - JAX will prove that beating PIT last time was no fluke
SD over TEN - LT goes off and TEN can't score
SEA over WAS - Coin flip here between these two sorry teams
TB over NYG - Eli throws 4 picks and the Giants fans are rabid on the talk shows afterward

Week Two
JAX over NE - JAX rushes for over 200 yards in the shocking upset
IND over SD - This will be a high scoring affair but IND comes out on top
DAL over TB - Romo & TO are sitting by the middle of the 3rd quarter
GB over SEA - Favre gets it done

Week Three
IND over JAX - Colts prove to be too much for JAX 
GB over DAL - Romo plays well but Favre throws into triple coverage but finds Driver for the game winner.

Superbowl
IND over GB - Colts Repeat? Sorry Favre

Throw all this out if PIT beats JAX. If that happens NE wins in a cakewalk.


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

damn was I wrong for week 1, thats ok cause I could get all of week two correct still as far as winners go =P


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Well.... I am both shocked and disappointed at this weekends results. 

I am disappointed the the Patriots won. I sure hope that they don't win the super bowl or my faith in karma will just be destroyed.

I am shocked that the Giants and the Chargers won. I guess anything can happen in the NFL. Good thing I didn't put any money on it. 

Looks like a Packers-Patriots super bowl. Go Pack!


----------



## kodiak (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawinkle::yawinkle:


greenfish said:


> Well.... I am both shocked and disappointed at this weekends results.
> 
> I am disappointed the the Patriots won. I sure hope that they don't win the super bowl or my faith in karma will just be destroyed.
> 
> ...


Curious about your dissapointment about Patriots win. Was it just this time, or the other 17 times this year as well?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Go pats! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

kodiak said:


> :yawinkle::yawinkle:
> 
> Curious about your dissapointment about Patriots win. Was it just this time, or the other 17 times this year as well?


No. I live about 20 miles from Oakland. It is hard to root for any team that has Randy Moss on it after his attitude here. The whole cheating against the Jets at the start of the year and the running up of the score all year long has left a bad taste in my mouth too, but, it is mainly about Moss. It would not shock me to see them win it all as they are a good team but I am personally hoping they don't.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Giants are super bowl bound, they got hot at the right time. I don't see them having a problem with the packers and the old man.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

nooooooooooooooo! how could cowboys lose.....all that work this season to just end up with a 4 point lost


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> Giants are super bowl bound, they got hot at the right time. I don't see them having a problem with the packers and the old man.


Thats funny stuff right there!!! The "old man" will show little Eli how its done!!!


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Whoo Hooo! Karma wins! Randy "Thug" Moss loses! The is such a thing as justice!

What a shocker. I thought for sure the Patriots would win by several touchdowns. New York's defense was huge. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Nobody believed in the Giants, they beat the greatest team in history in the SUPERBOWL WOOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Im 20 and have never watched a super bowl before. Im the music nerd that the football jocks make fun of haha


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I think that was the most disappointing loss I have ever witnessed. To come that close to a perfect season and lose it, 35 seconds, that's a loss that could haunt you for a long time. Not necasarily a huge patriot fan but you have to admit Brady is cool as ice.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

puttyman70 said:


> I think that was the most disappointing loss I have ever witnessed. To come that close to a perfect season and lose it, 35 seconds, that's a loss that could haunt you for a long time. Not necasarily a huge patriot fan but you have to admit Brady is cool as ice.


Brady did not play very well in the game IMO. He missed on a number of throws that could have easily turned the game around. Yes he has had an incredible career but I would put this game as one of his worst ever. Just my $.02. I am not a fan of either team by the way.

Edit: I give credit to NY Giant's defense for getting a lot of pressure on Brady. He did not have the time that he needed to make good throws.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

jazzlvr123 said:


> Im 20 and have never watched a super bowl before. Im the music nerd that the football jocks make fun of haha


Haha, it's all good, man. You don't need to be a jock to enjoy watching sports. Just don't forget to have some booze when you do either one. Sports + booze = fun........music + booze = fun as well!

BTW, hats off to giants' defense. It was one heck of game, no doubt. Now the Mannings father will be super proud; two sons = two rings


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Brady did not play very well in the game IMO. He missed on a number of throws that could have easily turned the game around. Yes he has had an incredible career but I would put this game as one of his worst ever. Just my $.02. I am not a fan of either team by the way.


You could say the same thing about Manning. He blew several drives. He's a joke. Going into the 4th quarter it was the lowest scoring game in superbowl history. They were hitting Brady hard, non stop. Probably the hardest he has been hit all season. Thats what made the difference in the game.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

And as for the Pats, Cheaters never win and winners never cheat.
BTW, I don't even like football. The best thing about the Superbowl is that it means baseball is almost here!!!!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Not to mention the post-game interview of the coach in the locker room was hilariously stupid

Of course he is NOT gonna be happy after the loss....DUH!!! The reporter, albeit understanbly was just doing his job, still had to ask those silly no-brainer questions.

This was my favorite:

"So what will you say to them(the team) in the locker room?"

"It was very disappointing."...............followed by a long pause of silence.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I agree about the reporting. It seems to be getting more and more obnxious all the time. Speaking of reporting did anyone see this about Terry Bradshaw using the F-word on national TV. Check out this clip when Howie Long tries on a baseball cap.

http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2008/02/04/did-terry-bradshaw-say-the-f-word-during-fox-super-bowl-broadcas/


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it was " bucket head".


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah he def said "big bucket head"


----------

